# Royal Regency??



## fnewman (Apr 9, 2010)

Has anyone stayed in an EFFICIENCY unit at the Royal Regency outside Paris recently?  What can you say about it?  Is it practical to stay there a week without a rental car?  How much is the taxi fare to CDG?  Any other useful information would be appreciated.  TIA


----------



## Jimster (Apr 9, 2010)

*Royal Regency*

I don't know what you mean when you say an efficiency-they all  have kitchens if that is what you mean.  The easiest thing to do is to take a car (not necessarily a taxi) from CDG and arrange it in advance.  You do not need a car while you are there if you are willing to take public transportation.  It will take you about 30-45 minutes to be downtown Paris.  There are 3 grocery stores nearby and a butcher and a couple of bakeries.  You probably do want to get a weekly metro pass (Carte Orange) and take a small picture of each prospective rider to attach to the pass.  It is possible to get there from CDG using public transportation but I wouldn't advise it since you will have luggage and you are apparently unfamiliar with the area.  If you got a rental car you'd have to pay to park it and then it would not be very helpful when in Paris unless you are foolish enough to drive in Paris.  Get a map of the Paris metro on line and learn how to use it.  I know it is difficult for many Americans to believe it but people actually do get around without automobiles.  European cities have vast networks of public transportation-it's not like living in LA where you'd be lost without a car.  If you did a search on here, you'd find all the information you need.


----------



## fnewman (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, this will be our first trip to Paris, but we are willing to walk almost anywhere it is safe and are certainly willing to try a week there without a rental car.  Public transportation should be fine (except to and from the airport as you mentioned).  Any suggestions for how to go about arranging that?  
I'm not sure what the difference between their 1BR and efficiency units is (except sleeping provision for 2 only and possibly a microwave oven combo).  I'm guess a little smaller unit overall
I've booked it, so now I have two reservations for 5JUN-12JUN.  I'll hang on to the Le Manoir des Deux Amants reservation for a bit longer, so if anyone wants it we can probably work out something.  That is a hard one to get as well during the summer.


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 14, 2010)

I stayed there one year ago in an efficiency. The unit was nothing special but it got the job done. I used public transportation the week that I was there to get in and out of Paris. But I also used it (RER plus Metro) from the airport (CDG) to the resort. I took the bus from the Metro stop. It drops you off about half a block from the resort. If your luggage has wheels and you pack relatively light, it is easy and costs practically nothing.


----------

